# My 2.8 is hard to start when it is warm



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

The engine in my car is hard to start when it's fully warmed up, I have to grind the starter for like 5-6 seconds. I also need to give it some throttle to get it going. When it is cold, it starts in a second, without touching the pedal. I scanned the system, and there are no fault codes to be found. Anyone have any idea what might be wrong with my car?
Just a few stats on the car, it now has 247.000 km (153.500 miles) on the meter, timing belt was replaced at 242.000 (independent shop), last service (Audi dealer) was done at around 228.000 km, including new spark plugs.


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

check the air filter, spark plug gaps, might need to run some fuel cleaner, "techron" to unclog your injectors, clogged fuel filter perhaps


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: My 2.8 is hard to start when it is warm (PerL)*

Possible fuel pump? Can you do a Fuel Pressure test? If you do have to open fuel system, you may want to consider replacing fuel filter too.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: My 2.8 is hard to start when it is warm (GLS-S4)*

I don't have the means to test the fuel pressure. I would say that it sounds a bit far fetched, a low fuel pressure would also cause hard starting when cold, plus other symptoms as fuel starvation at high RPMs, wouldn't it?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: My 2.8 is hard to start when it is warm (PerL)*

Just throwing that out there








I've read several cases where the fuel pump is in the fuel tank and is cooled by the fuel. Do you know if your FP is in your tank? Several ppl complained about hard warm engine starts with 1/3 tank or less of fuel. Early sign of pump going out is losing pressure when warm and aggravated by clogged fuel filter.
Have you looked at other possibilities?


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

check codes maybe you got an evap leak or something, i replaced my fuel filter recently and i didn't get new crush washers with it "getting them today" and i have a very slight drip, and if the car sits for more than 10 minutes its hard to start because it lost all of its pressure


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (NiveK)*

Funny you mention that... I had to purchase the crush washers seperately (and oddly enough from another company) when I purchased a new OEM Fuel Filter. Changed it out and no fuel issues.
My old Fuel Filter had 80K KM's and was badly clogged.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (NiveK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NiveK* »_check codes

I've done that several times, there has been no code on the engine for as long as I've owned the car. I check it monthly, mainly because of curiosity.


----------

